# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks: The Album to be released this month

## Perdita

Channel 4 soap Hollyoaks has announced that it will be releasing an album later this month.

The 2CD package, titled Hollyoaks: The Album, will go on sale on October 22 and feature some of the biggest songs that have been used on the show in 2014.

CD artwork for Hollyoaks: The Album
Â© Lime Pictures
CD artwork for Hollyoaks: The Album

Hollyoaks has a long history of including hit music within the programme, as most episodes begin with a commercial track that plays over the opening scenes.

The show's dedicated music department has also supported many up-and-coming artists, playing their songs within the episodes before they hit the charts.

As well as tracks which have been heard on the show, the Hollyoaks album will also include some songs which have been specially picked as favourites by the cast and crew.

The 2CD product will contain 40 tracks in total, with the featured artists including The Script, Clean Bandit, Ella Henderson, Magic!, Calvin Harris, Lady Gaga, Rita Ora, Olly Murs, Rudimental and Pitbull.

A Hollyoaks spokesperson commented: "Hollyoaks are proud to present the ultimate new album featuring the biggest songs from Britain's Best Soap 2014! 

"At Hollyoaks we love music as much as our fans do and many tracks have opened some of our most memorable episodes. Other artists are loved by our cast - sung in the corridors and played in the green room."

The album is now available to pre-order here.

The full album tracklisting follows below:

CD1:
1. Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass
2. MAGIC! - Rude
3. Ella Henderson - Ghost
4. Clean Bandit Feat. Jess Glynne - Rather Be        
5. Waze & Odyssey Vs R. Kelly - Bump & Grind 2014 
6. Pharrell Williams - Happy 
7. Rita Ora - I Will Never Let You Down
8. Calvin Harris - Summer
9. Rudimental Feat. Ella Eyre - Waiting All Night
10. Pitbull Feat. Ke$ha - Timber
11. Little Mix - Salute
12. Lady Gaga Feat. R. Kelly - Do What U Want
13. The Saturdays Feat. Sean Paul - What About Us
14. G.R.L. - Ugly Heart
15. Usher - Good Kisser
16. Parra for Cuva Feat. Anna Naklab - Wicked Games
17. Foxes - Let Go for Tonight
18. Neon Jungle â Braveheart
19. Sia - Chandelier
20. A Great Big World - Say Something

CD2:
1. The Script - Superheroes 
2. George Ezra - Blame It On Me
3. Imagine Dragons - Radioactive 
4. Tom Odell - Another Love
5. Kodaline - All I Want
6. Olly Murs - Dear Darlin'
7. Paloma Faith - Only Love Can Hurt Like This
8. The Vamps - Last Night
9. Union J - Tonight (We Live Forever)
10. James Arthur - You're Nobody 'Til Somebody Loves You
11. Rebecca Ferguson - I Hope
12. Gabrielle Aplin - Home
13. Birdy - Wings
14. Hurts - Blind
15. Pentatonix - La La Latch
16. Raleigh Ritchie - Stronger Than Ever 
17. Indiana - Solo Dancing
18. Becky G - Shower
19. Shakira - She Wolf
20. Katy B - Crying For No Reason

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks has unveiled a TV trailer which promotes the upcoming release of Hollyoaks: The Album.

Popular cast members like Kieron Richardson (Ste Hay), Stephanie Davis (Sinead Roscoe), Jorgie Porter (Theresa McQueen) and Anna Passey (Sienna Blake) all feature in the advert, which will have its TV premiere this Sunday.

Hit play below for an exclusive first look at the trailer:

http://<a href="https://www.youtube....CZ94UUTMjw</a>
The promo will air for the first time during the Hollyoaks Omnibus on E4 on Sunday morning (October 19).

The trailer also has a lucrative spot as part of an advert break during Sunday night's episode of The X Factor in some parts of the country.

As exclusively revealed by Digital Spy earlier this month, Hollyoaks: The Album will be released on October 20.

The 2CD package features some of the biggest songs that have been used on the show in 2014, as well as some favourite tracks which have been specially chosen by the cast and crew.

The Script, Clean Bandit, Ella Henderson, Magic!, Calvin Harris, Lady Gaga, Rita Ora, Olly Murs, Rudimental and Pitbull are among the artists featured.

"Hollyoaks are proud to present the ultimate new album featuring the biggest songs from Britain's Best Soap 2014," said a spokesperson for the soap.

"At Hollyoaks we love music as much as our fans do, and many tracks have opened some of our most memorable episodes. Other artists are loved by our cast - sung in the corridors and played in the green room."

----------

